# Hello all



## cwells (Feb 10, 2009)

I am a theater teacher at a private school. We love putting on shows and finally have our own stage to work on. I like to try new things and build new things. The kids like that too.....

Cindy


----------



## icewolf08 (Feb 10, 2009)

Welcome to CB. We love to have more educators on board as our primary function is as an educational resource. So, don't hesitate to ask any questions you might have or offer any answers, comments, or advice.


----------

